# Girls Shave Their Faces For The First Time



## Alex (8/3/15)

I heard about this strange phenomenon the other day on Whackheads show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

It just looks so wrong .


----------



## whatalotigot (9/3/15)

I cant wait to see the woman who try this, in a year or 2 walking around with stubble.. Arrrgggg I cannot even imagine how much they will regret this.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (14/3/15)

I have seen 2 woman with stubble ! 







Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

